# Mammoth Mountain Deals?



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

How much are you looking to spend? You really cant beat the Austria Hof, it is DOPE. Right down the street from the village gondola straight up to canyon lodge.


----------



## Hardway (Aug 30, 2007)

Hopefully at or lower than 300 bucks a night. I'm checking out Austria Hof, looks pretty cool.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

Would you rather be in a condo or will a hotel with 2 beds work? At austria you can get a 1 bedroom with kitchen and junk for around 300-350 holiday season.


----------



## Hardway (Aug 30, 2007)

It'll have to be a condo since I'll probably be there with a half-dozen people. I left word with the people at Austria to see if they can put together an affordable package. Have you ever tried to just rent a condo from time share owners or just going to vactionrental.com and doing it there? I saw a few decent deals there but I'm not sure if they are legitimate.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

I havent dont it for mammoth, but i have for lake havasu and it worked out great.


----------

